# Anyone familiar with the Hammerli 22SA?



## Mini 14 (Mar 2, 2011)

I finally got one in the shop, and it is a great little rifle!

How can anything Hammerli be so inexpensive, and is anyone familiar with values/performance of these rifles? Shot about 30 out of it and it was solid as a rock, every bit a Hammerli. Probably a 3/4" group at 100. Pretty darn solid for a stock .22

What's the story on these? 

Are the values rising?

Should I bring it home?


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump......because I REALLY would like any info if anyone has it.

TIA....


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't that similar to a Marlin Model 60?  I bet the quality is superb.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 2, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Isn't that similar to a Marlin Model 60?  I bet the quality is superb.



Pretty much. I think they retailed for around $200? Maybe less, maybe a little more....came out in late 2008, then quickly disappeared. I can't find a solid value on it, but they go between 150-300 on gunbroker.

Hammerli's pistols are superb, and their rifles are a niche, but very solid as well, and generally very expensive.

It is a VERY solid gun....and VERY accurate. Blows a Marlin 60 away, IMO. Which is what is throwing me off with the value (that, and the fact that I can't find any reliable, published values).

I can't decide if I want to bring it home or not. We got it for a song, and I do not have one (I collect 22s, but primarily older ones, and primarily Winchesters). But I could turn a good profit on it too. A little torn on this one  

I saw it on the rack, took it out back and filled the tube twice.

I can't get it out of my mind since


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that similar to a Marlin Model 60?  I bet the quality is superb.
> ...



I'd hang onto it just because it's somewhat rare.  I didn't even know they made a semi-auto rimfire rifle.


----------



## Boater (Oct 28, 2012)

I recently purchased the Sport 22SA at a pawn shop and took the rifle out yesterday to shoot.  Compared to my dozen or so other 22s (including the Ruger 10/22), this one shot fairly well.  It weighs more, which really minimizes the recoil if you'll believe it.  Accuracy wasn't bad either.  The only hiccup was a spent casing which took a little effort to get out.  The ammo was a bit dirty, so I wouldn't exactly blame it on the rifle.  For the amount I paid ($138 plus tax), I'm not too disappointed.


----------

